# "American Sniper" Book coming out



## DasBoot (Jul 23, 2011)

I saw an add for a new book to be released in 2012 by SOC Chris Kyle- the SEAL who has the most confirmed sniper kills in US Military history. It's an autobiography, and I'm really looking forward to hearing his story. He has been featured under different pseudonyms in "The Sheriff of Ramadi" and "SEALs", for those of you who have read those works. Link to the Barnes & Nobles Page below, along with a bio from the publisher.

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/american-sniper-lp-chris-kyle/1103601453



> *AMERICAN SNIPER *
> 
> Chris Kyle
> 
> ...



http://www.harpercollinscatalogs.com/TR/other/9780062082350_0_Extra_Interior-Content_1.pdf


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 24, 2011)

Kraft Craft International has been putting on some really good training from what I have heard (LE buddies and TTPOA). I have been thinking about taking their Arial Platform Sniper Course (not that it would do me any good at this point, but it would still be fun) but yeah good shit. I will be looking foward to the book...


----------



## DasBoot (Jul 24, 2011)

JAB said:


> Kraft Craft International has been putting on some really good training from what I have heard (LE buddies and TTPOA). I have been thinking about taking their Arial Platform Sniper Course (not that it would do me any good at this point, but it would still be fun) but yeah good shit. I will be looking foward to the book...


You would think the PUBLISHER would get the freakin name right!


----------



## dmcgill (Feb 12, 2012)

Picked this one up at the bookstore last night...read a few pages, put it back on the shelf.

Meh.


----------



## AWP (Feb 12, 2012)

I read it. Interesting book though it is choppy in presentation. The back and forth between he and his wife's perspective was a little different. I'd wait for it to come out in paperback.


----------



## DasBoot (Feb 12, 2012)

I liked it. The writing isn't Hemingway or anything but it's cool learning about his exploits.


----------



## Headshot (Feb 12, 2012)

Read it the day it came out.  Agree DasBoot, not Hemingway and a bit chopped up but I can relate to much of the mentality.  I think it will speak to those who know how to listen.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Feb 13, 2012)

It's on my reading list, though that's continually growing along with my required college reading. Getting a high education kills one's social reading


----------



## policemedic (Feb 13, 2012)

I bought the audiobook.  I'll be listening to it on the road this weekend.


----------



## Dame (Feb 13, 2012)

policemedic said:


> I bought the audiobook. I'll be listening to it on the road this weekend.


The only thing about the audio book is that the narrator doesn't sound nearly as intelligent as Chris Kyle himself. He reads slowly, methodically, and clearly, which is probably what they asked for. But it lacks the conversational tone that the book is written in and IMHO does not do Kyle justice.


----------



## CDG (Feb 13, 2012)

JohnnyBoyUSMC said:


> It's on my reading list, though that's continually growing along with my required college reading. Getting a high education kills one's social reading


 
Lol.  I've been trying to finish up Ghost Wars for like 3 months now because of this very thing.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Feb 13, 2012)

CDG said:


> Lol. I've been trying to finish up Ghost Wars for like 3 months now because of this very thing.


 
finished that when we were waiting a week to head home from Afghan at the comphy rear base, a absolutely excellent book, and I read A LOT of history lol!  still have the problem of saying "screw studies I wanna read my own stuff" for a bit though


----------



## Powder (Apr 17, 2012)

Read it during staff duty last night. Pretty good. Mentioned Marcus Lutteral a lot which I thought was pretty cool after reading Lone Survivor. I'm not sure if it is just me looking for a connection where there isn't one or not but, I have found similar character traits and plot points from Lone Survivor and American Sniper in the movie Act of Valor. I digress though, American Sniper - Good read.


----------



## dknob (Apr 18, 2012)

sigh..


----------



## Ravage (Apr 20, 2012)

Would it be better if there would be shit loads of Regiment or Delta literature?


----------



## dknob (Apr 23, 2012)

i enjoy Unit literature.


----------



## CDG (Apr 23, 2012)

dknob said:


> i enjoy Unit literature.


 
I bet you do...... :-"


----------



## goon175 (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm going to write a book about my daring exploits as a recruiter.


----------



## Powder (Apr 23, 2012)

goon175 said:


> I'm going to write a book about my daring exploits as a recruiter.


 
"Could not put it down! Goon opens the public's eyes to the daily dangers of recruiting." - Powder


----------



## CDG (Apr 24, 2012)

Almost done with this and I have to say that I didn't enjoy it as much as I thought I would.  It got a little old hearing about how SEALs were such amazing and skilled barfighters that would fuck people up at the drop of a hat.

This line in particular: "When you go into a bar, you'll always have someone who will poke a shoulder into you or otherwise imply you should fuck off.  Happens in every bar across the world,  Most people just ignore things like that.  If someone does that to a SEAL, we're going to turn around and knock you out."


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Apr 24, 2012)

CDG said:


> Almost done with this and I have to say that I didn't enjoy it as much as I thought I would. It got a little old hearing about how SEALs were such amazing and skilled barfighters that would fuck people up at the drop of a hat.
> 
> This line in particular: "When you go into a bar, you'll always have someone who will poke a shoulder into you or otherwise imply you should fuck off. Happens in every bar across the world, Most people just ignore things like that. If someone does that to a SEAL, we're going to turn around and knock you out."


 
Says the guy who flailed around in the sand and the Pacific ocean in an attempt to be a badass bar fighter/teach others how to do the SEAL slide.


----------



## CDG (Apr 24, 2012)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Says the guy who flailed around in the sand and the Pacific ocean in an attempt to be a badass bar fighter/teach others how to do the SEAL slide.


 
Lol... Four years ago, that kind of shit would have impressed me and made me want to be a bar-fighting badass too. Now.....not so much.


----------



## Gypsy (Apr 25, 2012)

CDG said:


> Almost done with this and I have to say that I didn't enjoy it as much as I thought I would. It got a little old hearing about how SEALs were such amazing and skilled barfighters that would fuck people up at the drop of a hat.
> 
> This line in particular: "When you go into a bar, you'll always have someone who will poke a shoulder into you or otherwise imply you should fuck off. Happens in every bar across the world, Most people just ignore things like that. If someone does that to a SEAL, we're going to turn around and knock you out."


 
Since I received the book as an SS.com Secret Santa gift  I didn't want to say...but yeah, that kind of stuff got more than a little old.

There were a few more of those lines that made me roll my eyes.

And the writing was just so...fragmented.


----------



## CDG (Apr 25, 2012)

Gypsy said:


> Since I received the book as an SS.com Secret Santa gift  I didn't want to say...but yeah, that kind of stuff got more than a little old.
> 
> There were a few more of those lines that made me roll my eyes.
> 
> And the writing was just so...fragmented.


 
You wouldn't have hurt my feelings.  ;)  I enjoyed the parts about different missions, but that was about it.


----------



## Arrow 4 (Apr 26, 2012)

I spoke to a buddy who works for Craft Intl who told me that a movie is in the works.


----------



## Ravage (Apr 26, 2012)

Arrow 4 said:


> I spoke to a buddy who works for Craft Intl who told me that a movie is in the works.



Seriously ?
.....


----------



## dknob (Apr 26, 2012)

Stop acting surprised Ravage lol.


----------



## Ravage (Apr 27, 2012)

Well, guess SPECWAR will be getting it's big flow of candidates for BUD/S now.


----------



## AWP (Apr 27, 2012)

Ravage said:


> Well, guess SPECWAR will be getting it's big flow of candidates for BUD/S now.


 
I don't think they were hurting to begin with.


----------



## Ravage (Apr 27, 2012)

Wasn't SPECWAR planing to look for more candidates in the sport community?


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Apr 27, 2012)

Ravage said:


> Well, guess SPECWAR will be getting it's big flow of candidates for BUD/S now.


 
And they'll continue to ring that bell like they always have...


----------



## CDG (Apr 27, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> I don't think they were hurting to begin with.


 
My class started Indoc with like 375 dudes, and most other classes around that time frame ('08) were well over 300 as well.  We had so many guys going into 1st phase that they did a run/swim/o-course equation and rolled back the slowest 100 people just to make the class more manageable.


----------



## hvgc (Apr 30, 2012)

dknob said:


> sigh..


ha ha ha, i was going to do research but im glad i didnt, you forgot Red Cell and Rogue Warrior! BTW, i am soooo sick of Navy SEAL shit. Not every dude is hot shit and what ever happened to "Quiet professionals" and OPSEC or just being humble. They over glorify shit. Anyone who has fought before knows that it aint all its chalked up to be. Fun? yes. Dangerous? yes. Crazy and you cant stop thinking about it from how crazy shit was or how it went down?? all the time, however, for christ sakes stop with the media coverage. un freaken believable. alot of these heinous situations came to fruition based off of poor tactics people! trust me i know!


----------



## hvgc (Apr 30, 2012)

oh yea, there is another SEAL book coming out too. yippie.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Apr 30, 2012)

hvgc said:


> oh yea, there is another SEAL book coming out too. yippie.


 
Seems as if the Green Eyed monster was strong in this one...oh, he's banned??


----------

